# New Roamio Pro on Charter Spectrum



## Chillviper (Apr 25, 2014)

As Charter is about to go all digital (Spectrum) in my area on May 6th, looks like I will need to sunset my Tivo DT and Toshivo and get a Roamio Pro. From the looks of it, the latest firmware for the CC supports all 6 tuners. What's the story the with tuning adapter, SDV etc? Does that limit what can be recorded simultaneously?


----------



## gmacted (Sep 27, 2013)

I have Charter with a Cisco CableCard with the latest firmware and a Switch Digital Video box and can record/watch all six tuners. My area has not been upgraded to Spectrum yet, but I do not see that causing you any problems.


----------



## djev (Jan 12, 2014)

IF your CC has the new firmware, it's no big deal, you will have to run through the guided setup again and it might be a day or two before that works to synchronize the guide.

We went "Spectrum" on March 18th and it was a day or two before the guided setup picked up all the changes. It was a much larger issue when we went all digital.


----------



## Digga2734 (Jan 23, 2014)

There will be no noticeable change in terms of how the tuning adapter will function. Realistically, with the all digital conversion, that could only help because then the company will have more bandwidth to allocate for more one-way channels, which would help to solve some SDV quirks. Basically means that SDV may not be as relied upon as it currently is. Not saying that's going to happen. Just saying it's a logical possibility


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Chillviper said:


> As Charter is about to go all digital (Spectrum) in my area on May 6th, looks like I will need to sunset my Tivo DT and Toshivo and get a Roamio Pro. From the looks of it, the latest firmware for the CC supports all 6 tuners. What's the story the with tuning adapter, SDV etc? Does that limit what can be recorded simultaneously?


My Charter area went all digital about a month ago. Didn't cause any problems at all. (I just had to re-run Guided Setup to select the new channel lineup.)

They also (finally) upgraded our cablecards at the same time so I can use all six tuners.  (Note: many Charter systems are still using old Cisco firmware, so you may be limited to five tuners.)

I'm still not on the latest tuning adapter firmware, which occasionally causes problems. But not very often since TiVo implemented a workaround a few months ago.


----------



## schmegs (Apr 4, 2002)

We were upgraded a few months ago to all-digital, and they did remove the reliance on the tuning adapter for a lot of the channels. Solved the failed tuning problems I had before I got the Roamio, so I was happy.


----------

